# ASPC Modern Sweepstakes



## SweetOpal (Apr 15, 2011)

As the new Chair of the Modern Sweepstakes Committee, I would like to take a moment of your time to tell you some exciting new changes we have made to the program, and ask for your participation.

We have designed a new website. On this website you will find all the information on some changes to the program. We have a new committee as well to help assist and better serve you, they are all listed on the site.

We will still continue to have the "Traditional" Sweepstake nomination of the stallion. $ 200 nominates your stallion and gives you a mare entry into the sweepstakes, thus produces an eligible foal into the 2013 sweepstakes class to be held at Congress. A second service will then be added to the auction line up, which may be purchased by the stallion owner as well. The bids start at $ 200 for each stallion.

We have also added a donation nomination. This would give someone who does not want to breed their own mare and show a resulting foal the chance to Donate their stallion service to the sweepstakes so that someone else could have the opportunity to breed to your stallion. This method would not cost the Stallion owner a nomination fee. You still have the same rights to choose the mare care fees and any stipulations you would like to apply to the breeding contract between you and service bidder. You would not have an entry into foal class should you choose to donate your stallions service. But it would be a great way for someone to promote their stallion if they themselves were not wanting to breed.

The 2011 Auction will be held silent auction bid the duration of the 2011 ASPC Shetland Congress in Des Moines, Ia July 12-16th 2011. The breeding's would take place in the 2012 breeding season and the resulting foals would be exhibited at the 2013 ASPC Shetland Congress. We will also accept mail in bids as well as phone bids during the 5 days of the show.

We would love to have your stallion in the program, we are diligently trying as a strong committee to keep this program going. There have been some wonderful supporters over the years and we are very Thankful to all of you. We don't want to see this program fade and we are going to try whatever we can to strengthen the program.

Please take a moment to view our site and the new rules. If you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask. You can also feel to call me anytime 417-366-2988.

Modern Sweepstakes

Time is of the essence the nominations close July 1st, 2011. The sooner the better as we would like to get the stallions listed online as well.

We are also looking for some sponsorships to offer awards other than Champion, if you feel you dont have a stallion to enter but would love to somehow be apart of this, this is one way you could help out. We will be listing all sponsors on the website in appreciation as well.


----------

